
FreeCiv now playable as HTML5 game, including on mobile devices - danso
http://play.freeciv.org/
======
roschdal
Hi! I'm one of the developers of the Freeciv web client. Feel free to ask me
any anything about the game! Bugreports, feedback, suggestions etc. welcome!

~~~
sho_hn
I remember playing a HTML5 version of Freeciv years ago, yet this is being
announced now. I bet there's an interesting story behind the amount of work it
took to get it from a nice demo to something production-ready. Care to share?

~~~
roschdal
Getting from the demo stage to the current state has been about making small
incremental improvements. There was a huge list of things not working, and now
there is an even bigger list of things not working. The game is by no means
complete yet.

I find it very useful to use HN and reddit to get feedback from users. That
feedback is very important to know that I'm working on things which are useful
to the users. Also, the demo was hosted by me personally, this server is
hosted by the freeciv project, on the freeciv.org domain.

The demo was supported by ads, this version is supported by donations.
Supporting the game by ads was not sustainable, so let's see how it goes with
donations this time around. It is quite costly to host a powerful enough
server to be able to run the full game server-side for each player.

The source code can be found here: <https://github.com/andreasrosdal/freeciv-
web>

------
geuis
Hi guys. I'm trying this from an iPhone 5 and it doesn't do much. I choose a
single player game, then Start Immediately, and a grey tiled background
appears with buttons across the top "Start Game" etc, and an empty text input
at the bottom. Hitting buttons doesn't do anything.

~~~
roschdal
Can you try again? The server is under a lot of load right now.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Just wanted to chime in to say I'm having the same issue on iPhone 5 @8:29AM
EDT

------
tonteldoos
Great...now I can waste company time AND my own time :P

~~~
dvhh
you beat me to it :P,

From this day on global productivity decreased by a significant degree

------
beefsack
I believe this has been around a year or two already, which makes it a bit
more impressive in my mind.

------
adamors
Looks good but it doesn't really work on Chrome. Units dissapear, fail to
respond to commands etc.

------
chii
pretty cool.

